# Prop Owl



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

When I think spooky, I think of the owl in the graveyard. I'm strapped for moola this year, so the turning head owl isn't an option for me. It jus so happens though that I ran across a plastic graden owl at the thrift store the other day and I immediately bought it. Looked kinda like this:










It sat a little dusty for a while until I just had a brainstorm today. I carefully popped off the eyes (looks as though they were hot glues on- I LOVE THAT STUFF). In retrospect I could have heated it with a hair dryer and it would have come off easier. This left hollow plastic eye sockets. I cut out the eye sockets so there were two holes.

The eyes themselves are plastic and painted yellow from behind. I carefully scraped off the yellow paint so the eyes (with the exception of the pupils ) were clear. A dremmel with buffer would have probibly done it faster and easier, but mine gave out on me several months ago.

I reattached the eyes with three spots of clear hot glue.

I cut a window out of the back of the head...and added a yellow flicker tea light with velcro.










This allows me to take the light off to change batteries or whatever. I'll prob attach the window back again with a spot or two of black hot glue.










The result? The eyes are yellow and lit from behind so you can see the eyes in the dark. The flicker IMHO gives a little life and illusion of movement instead of a totally "static" display.










The whole thing cost me under $4 . I tried to capture a video of it, but my camera isn't sensitive enough to capture the flicker.

I painted the stump a little with acrylic paint.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

That turned out great SI.
Good work


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job Sickie...
Looks good with the glow eyes


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great idea there SI. Never would have thought about that!
Sooooo......do all your wonderful ideas come from when you're in the bathroom?
hehehe


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

YEah, nice simple idea, with great effect.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really great idea. Love when people take something cheap and turn it into something cool.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I know it's not up there with pneumatic props, but I think it turned out kinda cool just the same, and for under $4- I can't complain.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's great SI! It's little details like that that lends atmosphere to a haunt.


----------



## Madame X (Oct 16, 2007)

some times the best idea come when there is no money, or sitting in the bathroom,lol I love the little guy Great Job..


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Great idea. Great job. I bought an owl at a yard sale the other day. Looks like I had better get busy.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Dude cheap props are what makes it so you can afford the fancier projects! Good work!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I like it. Are you going to leave it outside or in?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's the perfect fast prop...just what I love to do - take a found object, chop into it and add some cool effect! Nice work sickie! Do you always work in the bathtub?


----------

